# Doing a Solo Canyon trip from 11/29-12/6, looking to split shuttle logistics



## dsiger (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey!

I'm doing Grand Canyon trip at the end of November. Putting on on the 29th and taking off at Diamond Creek on the 6th of December. I'd love to split shuttle logistics. If anyone is hitting either of those locations on or near those days. It'll be just me and my boat, so we don't need much space.

THANKS!

Danny


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Might be worth mentioning if your boat is a kayak or a raft.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmmm, given the time involved maybe a speed boat?


----------



## dsiger (Oct 26, 2013)

*Good point Dave*

I'm in a kayak, albeit a larger kayak. Remix XP10.


----------



## dsiger (Oct 26, 2013)

*Dates*

Also, 11/29-*12*/6


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

If you haven't already you should post this to GCPBA list and the RRFW list (both are yahoo groups). You might try calling the shuttle comapnies/private outfitters directly too - Moenkopi, PRO, etc. Only one launch a day when you're going to be down there so it might be a bit tough to hit your desired shuttle dates.


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

always good to have a back-up plan...


----------

